# Interesting Acoustics at Long & McQuade



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I went down to the Bloor Street location today to pick up a set of Elixir Strings and to look around a bit. I went upstairs to the acoustic section and saw three *very* different looking acoustic guitars that immediately caught my eye. They're made in the U.S.A. by a company called Composite Acoustics: http://www.caguitars.com/ and I just had to try them out. I figured if they're made out of composite materials they probably have a compressed or *plasticky* type of sound to them. Well, none of the ones I tried out had that at all. I was very impressed by what I heard. I thought my Simon & Patrick sounded nice but these, to my ear at least, sounded even better.

Granted though, they are more expensive. It you go to the website you'll see they have the soundhole in the upper bout of the guitar instead of the centre. It also comes with an internal pickup system. I kind of regret trying them out now as I feel like I want to replace my Simon & Patrick with one of these. I believe the lowest priced one was around $1,200.00 plus change. There was one in blue, which was the largest of the three and it was over $1,800.00. It was definitely not what I was expecting. The salesman told me when they saw them at the trade show they were demonstrating how tough and resilient these guitars were. Leaving them in water, then emptying them out, then playing them and they still sounded good. He was joking with me that you could use it as a paddle. :smile: I'm tempted but I still think I'll hang on to my S & P for awhile longer.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I think I have seen a video review on these. They sound pretty good, but I haven't tried one myself. Tried a rainsong once, sounded like plastic, yuk!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

http://www.premierguitar.com/Video/20071023/25/Composite_Acoustics_GX.aspx

Here it is


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

use it as a paddle :O

Sounds like a guitar to take with you for hiking the Bruce Trail :rockon2: certainly looks like it can take a beating and still play:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OEZNzOAQFM]7OEZNzOAQFM[/youtube]


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

State of the art technology and bombproof durability are not what I look for in an acoustic. Call me old fashioned but I prefer a guitar made of solid woods that will improve with age.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

bobb said:


> State of the art technology and bombproof durability are not what I look for in an acoustic. Call me old fashioned but I prefer a guitar made of solid woods that will improve with age.


Have to agree with that,although the ca cargo would make a durable travel guitar,just way to overpriced for what it is and theres no lefty modelkqoct


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I like traditional acoustics too but for a campfire or for trips when climate will be out of control they would probably be perfect. I don't do that sort of thing but once in a while a thread pops up with someone seeking something similar....


"I'm going to Africa for some missionary work and I need a guitar..."


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

It's always nice to try something different for a change and Bobb, as I said at the end of my posting, I'm sticking with my good old wooden Simon & Patrick. I strongly believe in tradition as well but sometimes it's nice to try alternatives like these, plus I also agree with Xuthal that they are overpriced. If these were priced about $500.00 lower I'd seriously consider purchasing one. It's funny because around this time last year I was trying out a Garrison guitar (traditional wood) and I wouldn't say it sounded bad, but it had no dynamics to it. It was very "compressed" sounding. No matter how hard or soft you played, the notes always seemed to stay around the same volume. Having said that, it would be a good recording guitar I suppose, but that surprised me in a negative way whereas the Composite Acoustic surprised me in a positive way. Oh, I almost forgot to mention that these guitars are very comfortable to play as well. They're not flat like traditional acoustics are, they have curves to them.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

bobb said:


> State of the art technology and bombproof durability are not what I look for in an acoustic. Call me old fashioned but I prefer a guitar made of solid woods that will improve with age.


I have to wonder about the idea of a Guitar changing dynamics over time in an "always" positive manner. At the least, when talk occurs of how a Guitar matures with time it is always with that sense of rose glasses. I know the ears I hear with are 20 years older than they were 20 years ago, and my sense of yellow and orange daisies and sunflowers is no longer one of high fashion as it was in the 1970's. I wont say that the notion is out right wrong or otherwise, but I will ask if any company has actually quantitatively studied Guitar dynamics over time and has the information that shows exactly how a Guitar ages separate from the players who play them who are also ageing with time.



Kenmac said:


> It's always nice to try something different for a change and Bobb, as I said at the end of my posting, I'm sticking with my good old wooden Simon & Patrick. I strongly believe in tradition as well but sometimes it's nice to try alternatives like these, plus I also agree with Xuthal that they are overpriced. If these were priced about $500.00 lower I'd seriously consider purchasing one. It's funny because around this time last year I was trying out a Garrison guitar (traditional wood) and I wouldn't say it sounded bad, but it had no dynamics to it. It was very "compressed" sounding. No matter how hard or soft you played, the notes always seemed to stay around the same volume. Having said that, it would be a good recording guitar I suppose, but that surprised me in a negative way whereas the Composite Acoustic surprised me in a positive way. Oh, I almost forgot to mention that these guitars are very comfortable to play as well. They're not flat like traditional acoustics are, they have curves to them.


Indeed, I futzed with one on Saturday too. Nice feel, light, not thunky, and a good sound too. NOT that I am a whiz or even a "decent enough to not inflict damage on the seniors in the family" player. And though I missed the smell of wood in them, I have experienced worse in wooden Guitars. I am not sure on the cost either. I know from bicycles that carbon fiber or carbon composite can run in the 4 digits really fast and I wonder if part of the cost is the material itself? That or, as they say, a 2000 dollar machine is simply better than a 500 dollar machine mentality they are selling by pricing these in the 1500 area?

I am sure this Guitar will find a place. It is not the only "non-wood" acoustic on the market and other makes have all found a nich in which to sell.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Years ago I was in the market for an Acoustic Bass Guitar. I tried a bunch and settled on a Washburn. Long story short, the best one I tried was a Rainsong bass made out of Carbon fiber. It was loud, it has a beautiful tone, the electronics worked really well. It was also 3 grand and i was a starving student.

Here's some arguments for the space age technology;

http://www.caguitars.com/PageDisplay.asp?p1=2523

Matt


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I played a Cargo because I was looking for a travel guitar. The tone is okay, but the price is way too much for me to want to buy one. Ended up with a Larrivee parlor instead.


----------

